# 1st Las Vegas, NV Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

1st Las Vegas, NV Slot Car Swap Meet

Mister Coney is in the planning stages of a 1st Las Vegas, NV Slot Car Swap Meet for the weekend of June 24/25 2006 and is interested in hearing hotel suggestions from anyone who may be interested in attending and/or setting up a track.

I would prefer a discussion in this forum, but you can also email me privately.

A sign up for the Las Vegas, NV mailing list can be found here...
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/lasvegas_mailing_list.shtml

Don't forget to mention HobbyTalk.com if you sign up!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Kewl. Finally a show for us west coast guys... 

GP


----------

